# Anyone want to shear? Crete, Nebraska



## farmchick (Jul 5, 2011)

HEY! I need someone to come out and shear my one market lamb ASAP! We live 2 miles North of Crete, NE. (Saline County) its only 30 - 40 minutes from Lincoln? Can anyone help us out?


----------

